# Ein paar Fragen zum Umbau



## sundri (15. Apr. 2012)

Hallo,

aktuell sieht mein Teich so aus:

     


Neben den notwendigen Reparaturen will ich ihn etwas nach unten verbreitern und zusätzlich einen fergraben anlegen.

     

Am liebsten hätte ich ihn rundum gemacht,um Katzen abzuhalten, aber oben sind es nur 
40 cm bis zum eingezäunten Schildkrötenbecken. Das könnte zwar versetzen aber ich muss ja auch an den Teich rankommen.

Wenn ich aber an den Teich über Trittsteine rankomme, kommen auch die Katzen ran Deshalb dachte ich an einen umlaufenden Ufergraben (außer im Norden-Steilufer) mit Vegetation und versteckten Gittern/Zaun darin. Aber wie komme ich dann nochz an den Teich??

Hat jemand eine Idee?

lG Sundri


----------



## Moderlieschenking (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zum Umbau*

Hallo sundri,

ich würde den Uferdamm etwas breiter machen, dass er begehbar ist,
wenn dann Deine Pflanzen im Ufergraben etwas höher sind, steigt Dir da keine Katze mehr
zwischen durch und Du kannst den Damm trotzdem begehen.
Der Damm sollte allerdings nicht zu breit und hoch werden, denn sonst schaut das
wieder unnätürlich aus.

LG Markus


----------



## sundri (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zum Umbau*

Hallo Markus,

Teichränder: 3-5 cm höher wie Wasserspiegel, 5-7 cm mit Ufermatte und Sand, 5-10 cm höher wie das Umland.


 

Ist das so richtig?


"1Teil Zement + 5 bis max. 7 Teile Sand, erdfeucht." 

Wird der Mörtel mit 7 Teilen dicker oder trockener? Welche Konsistenz muss das Zeug haben? Ich habe das noch nie gemacht.

lG Sundri


----------



## sundri (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zum Umbau*

Hallo Leute,

So soll es werden:



 

Was haltet ihr davon?

lG Sundri


----------



## Kolja (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zum Umbau*

Hallo Christine,

ich verstehe deine letzte Zeichnung nicht. Was ist das Rote? Der Uferwall? Dann gehört das äußere Blaue aber zum Ufergraben?

Willst du denn wie Markus vorgeschlagen hat, den Damm begehbar machen?

Zu deinem Beitrag davor:
Die Ufermatte brauchst du nicht in die Höhen des äußeren Teichrandes einzubeziehen. Sie darf dort nicht drüber gehen. Hast du mal bei "Randgestaltung" geguckt?
Die Zentimeterangaben sind Richtwerte. Wichtig ist, dass der Teichrand (ganz außen) etwas höher liegt als das Umland, so dass nichts reingespült wird, das der Teichrand etwas niedriger ist als der Uferwall, so das überschüssiges Wasser nach außen abläuft.



> "1Teil Zement + 5 bis max. 7 Teile Sand, erdfeucht."
> Wird der Mörtel mit 7 Teilen dicker oder trockener?



Die Konsistenz ob 7 oder 5 Teile soll "erdfeucht" sein. Dies ist vom Wasserzusatz abhängig. Ja, wie fühlt sich erdfeucht an? Wie grober Sandkastensand nach Regen, den man gut auf einen Haufen schaufeln kann, ohne dass er wegfließt (zu viel Wasser) oder wegkrümelt ( zuwenig). Ich würde mir da nicht so viele Gedanken drum machen. Hast du mal eine kleine Menge angerührt und einen Stein reingesetzt, merkst du schon was richtig ist. Auch den Mörtel bzw. die Steine kannst du nur auf gewachsenen Rohboden oder auf gestampften setzten - kein Mutterboden, sonst sackt dir alles wieder ab.


----------



## sundri (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zum Umbau*



Kolja schrieb:


> ich verstehe deine letzte Zeichnung nicht. Was ist das Rote? Der Uferwall? Dann gehört das äußere Blaue aber zum Ufergraben?
> 
> Willst du denn wie Markus vorgeschlagen hat, den Damm begehbar machen?




Hallo Andrea,

Ich habe es immer noch nicht so mit dem Zeichnen, hoffe das mein Architekten-Schwager das heut Abend für mich macht!

Der äußere blaue Bereich ist diese oberste Flachwasserterrasse, die ich lassen wollte, dann begehbarer Rand (schwarze Linie), das Grüne ist Sumpfgraben.

Mein Schwager meint jetzt, ich soll, wenn ich schon umbaue, gleich weiter vom Kirschbaum weg gehen. Auf diese Idee bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen! Jeden Tag hole ich die Blüten raus!

Dann wäre der Teich an der Stelle, wo jetzt das Schildibecken ist und Beete sind. 
Der untere Teil vom jetzigen Teich würde Sumpfgraben, da würden dann die Blüten und Kirschen reinfallen, die jetzt im Teich landen. Im Sumpfgraben ist das doch nicht so schlimm??

 

lG Christine


----------



## Kolja (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zum Umbau*

Hallo Christine,

so ganz verstehe ich das alles nicht. Vielleicht liegt es aber auch am unterschiedlichen Wortgebrauch.
Für mich :
Ufergraben = Graben zwischen äußerem Rand und Uferwall, gefüllt mit nährstoffreicher Erde für Sumpfpflanzen
bei dir :
Sumpfgraben?
Hier ist der Nährstoffeintrag nicht so schlimm und Blüten, Blätter lassen sich ganz gut raussammeln.

fur mich:
Uferwall = Wall zwischen Ufergraben und Hauptteich
für dich
begehbarer Rand?

Den Teich ein wenig zu versetzen, halte ich für eine gute Idee.

Ich habe meinen Teichbau wieder in die Signatur gesetzt. Schau doch mal da rein, wie das mit dem Ufergraben, -wall so aussieht.


----------



## sundri (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zum Umbau*

Hallo Andrea,

ich meine Ufergraben( grün)  und Uferwall (rot). Ich mach noch ein Foto von dem ganzen Gebiet.

Versetzt wäre es ungefähr so:

 

oder so:

 

lG Christine


----------



## Moderlieschenking (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zum Umbau*

Hallo Christine,
hast Du bei mir einmal meinen Umbau angesehen, ich denke ich habe es so gemacht,
wie Du es auch haben willst.
Mein Damm ist ca. 20 - 30 cm breit, das ist ausreichend um darauf zu gehen.

Wegen dem Beton, ich habe meinen mit der Mischung 1/3 gemacht. 
Also ich würde maximal 1/4 machen nicht magerer - also 1 Teil Zement und 4 Teile Sand/Kies.

LG Markus


----------



## sundri (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zum Umbau*

Hallo Markus,

ich dachte, ich hätte alles gelesen! Hatte von hinten angefangen und bin dann im ganzen Forum rumgesprungen. Danke für den Hinweis!  Sorry, wenn ich nerve. Bin nervös, weil ich angst habe wieder Fehler zu machen. Ich war damals ganz stolz auf meinen schönen Teich, jetzt ist mir nur noch elend zumute.

Im Prinzip will ich in etwa deinen Teich. An ein paar Stellen möchte ich den Uferwall (das Ding zw. Teich und Ufergraben) 30 cm breit haben. An den Katzengefährdeten Stellen will ich hohe Pflanzen einsetzen. Weisst du, ob die Katzen über den Ufergraben noch an die Fische rankommen?

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, hast du unterschiedliche Bereiche im Ufergraben abgetrennt. Hast du das auch mit Beton gemacht? Ich brauche doch für verschiedene Pflanzen unterschiedliche Höhen im Ufergraben?

Ein Wasserloch für Grasfrösche möchte ich auch machen-da kommen keine Pflanzen rein?

Ich sehe auf einem Foto, dass du die Unterwasserpflanzen in Töpfen in den Sand gesetzt hast. Ist das besser, wie direkt in den Sand setzen? Ich habe nur die Seerosen in Töpfen.

Ich frage mich auch, wenn ich neue UW-Pflanzen dazu setze, ob die Goldies die gleich fressen.

Was das Zement-Problem betrifft: ich habe jemanden gefunden, der schon mal einen Koi-Teich gebaut hat. Er setzt aber auf Fertigzement, weil man da nur Wasser dran geben muss. Findest du das schlechter?

lG Christine


----------



## Moderlieschenking (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zum Umbau*

Hallo Christine,

lieber einmal zu oft fragen, als dann einen Fehler machen.

Ja ich habe unterschiedliche Bereiche im Ufergraben gemacht. Das sind bei mir alles kleine
separate Folien. Das muss man nicht so machen, aber kann man.
Ich machte es um Folie sparen zu können. Sonst hätte ich nochmals gut 20m² mehr
Folie gebraucht. zwischen den einzelnen Ufergräben habe ich nicht betoniert, da hab
ich nur den normalen Aushub hergenommen, da ich aber Lehmboden habe ist das ziemlich
hart.  Zwischen die einzelnen Ufergräben habe ich teilweise Trittsteine bzw. Teichrandpflanzen
wie Lampfenputzergras oder __ Astilben gepflanzt. 
Ich finde das wirkt dann etwas lockerer.
Bei mir haben die Grasfrösche in 3 verschiedenen Ufergräben gelaicht, in den 3 tiefsten, da
habe ich aber ganz normale Bepflanzung drinnen, dann können sich die Kaulquappen auch
etwas verstecken.
Das mit den Töpfen ist nur ein Versuch von mir, da hab ich hauptsächlich die Wasserschrauben eingepflanzt.
Ich habe bei mir nur ca. 2 - 3 cm Sand und das ist für manche Wasserpflanzen fast
zu wenig, deshalb die Töpfe.
Ob Deine Goldies die UW- Pflanzen fressen? Ich habe keine Goldi - Erfahrung aber
was man so liest - eher schon.
Bei mir fischen keine Katzen am Teich, aber ich habe auch einen Hund, deshalb habe ich
weniger Katzenbesuch.


> Was das Zement-Problem betrifft: ich habe jemanden gefunden, der schon mal einen Koi-Teich gebaut hat. Er setzt aber auf Fertigzement, weil man da nur Wasser dran geben muss. Findest du das schlechter?


Schlechter ist das nicht unbedingt, aber auf alle Fälle teurer.

LG Markus


----------



## sundri (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zum Umbau*

Hallo Markus,

jetzt kapiere ich den Folienwirrwar, den man aif deinen Fotos sieht!  Dafür könnte ich die alte verwenden.
Ich hatte vor eine Folie über alles zu ziehen, aber (abgesehen vom Preis) frage ich mich wie ich dann verschiedene Zonen hinkriege? Andererseits ist es doch sicherer, wenn ich beides mache, die neue Folie bis in den Ufergraben und mit den alten Stücken dann einzelne Becken modeliere. Habe angst, dass, nur mit Folienstückchen wieder Wasser abhaut.
Was mir auch nicht klar ist, ist die Kapillarsperre am Ende. Die klassische Lösung ohne Ufergraben ist mir klar. Es heißt aber dass die Folie senkrecht aus dem Ufergraben ragt: dann sieht man sie doch! 

lG Christine

PS: Würde die Schildi am liebsten im Ufergraben versenken bzw einbauen, aber da kann ich sie nicht einzäunen. Da muss mir noch was einfallen.


----------



## RKurzhals (17. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zum Umbau*

Hallo Christine,
Dein neuer Teich wird bestimmt gut. Mit dem Beton musst Du Dir keine Sorgen machen, wenn Du vor dem Bepflanzen befüllst, und dann vorher ein paar mal Wasser wechselst... . Die andere Variante ist Trass-Zement. Der daraus aushärtende Beton braucht freilich länger... .
Apropos Beton: wenn Du Erde ode Lehm in den Teich bringst, dann kannst Du doch das Wasser nach dem Betonieren so lange zirkulieren lassen, bis sich der pH normalisiert hat. Danach ein Teil des Wassers auspumpen, den Teich bepflanzen, auffüllen ud fertig ! Das wäre meine Empfehlung.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zum Umbau*

Hallo Christine,

Du könntest auch die verschiedenen Zonen mit einer Folie machen.
Du müsstest halt immer wieder zwischen den einzelnen Uferzonen einen kleinen
Damm machen.


> Es heißt aber dass die Folie senkrecht aus dem Ufergraben ragt: dann sieht man sie doch!


da sieht man nach einem Jahr nur noch minimalst was von der Folie, das meiste
kann man sehr gut mit Steinen bzw. Pflanzen kaschieren.



> Andererseits ist es doch sicherer, wenn ich beides mache, die neue Folie bis in den Ufergraben und mit den alten Stücken dann einzelne Becken modeliere. Habe angst, dass, nur mit Folienstückchen wieder Wasser abhaut.



Wenn man es richtig macht haut kein Wasser ab.
Lege zuerst die Folie von den einzelnen Uferzonen über den Damm und dann schlägst
Du die Teichfolie über die Folie vom Ufergraben und über den Damm.
Ich muss mal schauen ob ich noch irgendwo ein Foto bzw. eine Zeichnung habe.

Möglicherweise verirren sich ein paar Tropfen zwischen den beiden Folien, aber aus dem
Teich kann kein Wasser raus da ja die Folie bis zum Damm  hoch geht und auch
im Ufergraben kann nichts raus, da die Folie auch bis zum Damm hinauf geht.

LG Markus


----------



## sundri (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zum Umbau*

Hallo Leute,
 ich gebe zu, ich schäme mich weil ich jetzt zum zweiten Mal so in die Sache rein gestolpert bin. Wenigstens habe ich noch nicht mit dem Bau begonnen. 
Ich habe tatsächlich weniger Platz wie ich dachte und hatte keine Vorstellung von den Ausmaßen eines Uferwalls.
Mein Schwager sagt, wir haben Sandboden und das Grundstück wurde ohne Ende mit Mutterboden aufgeschüttet (war wohl ein ausgetrocknetes Flussbett). Jedenfalls ist da nix mit 30 cm graben bis fester Boden kommt. Müsste etwa bis Australien graben und das Fundament müsste irre breit werden, ein Monstrum!
Mein Schwager hat jetzt eine Idee mit Schottersteinen, wie am Bahndamm, die halen in sich und brauchen nicht soviel Platz wie Beton.
Hat das schon jemand probiert?? Ich finde nix beim googeln.

Ich habe mal genau nachgemessen und weiß nicht ob das überhaupt klappt mit dem Ufergraben:


----------



## Moderlieschenking (20. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zum Umbau*

Hallo Christine,

also dass Schottersteine weniger Platz wie Beton brauchen ist absoluter Blö..inn.
Ich kann einen Uferwall mit Beton auch nur 10 oder 12 cm Breit machen, hab ich bei mir
Zeitweise auch gemacht. Allerdings ist er dann nicht mehr vernünftig begehbar - da muss
man dann schon eher balancieren.
Ich habe es ja so gemacht dass ich Leistensteine, die gibt es in 6, 8 oder 10 cm Stärke
in ein Betonfundament eingesetzt habe, das ist dann bombenfest, da bewegt sich nichts
mehr.
Schotter dagegen wird immer leicht nachgeben.
Auf den eingestellten Bildern kannst Du nochmals sehen wie ich das gemacht habe.
So schmal und stabil kannst Du das mit Sicherheit nicht mir Schottersteinen machen,
das darfst Du mir glauben.

LG Markus


----------



## Kolja (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zum Umbau*

@Christine
Deine Zeichnung ist so klein und ich finde keine Verbindung zu deinen vorherigen Plänen. Kannst du sie noch mal größer einstellen und ein wenig erklären?

@Markus
Ich glaube es geht eher um den Untergrund. "Auf Sand gebaut" kann das klappen?
Du hast mit den Steinen schmal und hoch gebaut. Das macht mir Hoffnung für Teich III, an manchen Stellen alles etwas schlanker zu halten.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zum Umbau*

Hallo Andrea,

warum soll das nicht klappen,

ich habe unter meinem Teich Erdwärme dort ist immer Bewegung, da ist Sandboden mit 
Sicherheit stabiler.

LG Markus


----------



## Kolja (26. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zum Umbau*

Hallo Christine,

wie sieht es bei dir aus?


----------



## sundri (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zum Umbau*

Hallo Andrea,

bin noch nicht wirklich weiter. Ich arbeite in der Pflege, dass ist eh schon stressig. Jetzt habe ich mit dem __ Schilf gekämpft und habe seit 3 Tagen Rückenschmerzen und Muskelkater.
Anfangs schrieb jemand...mein Teich wäre schön eingewachsen! Er ist absolut zugewuchert!!
Ich hasse diese Schilf mittlerweile!
Die Schildi werde ich verschenken, obwohl sie mir nach über 15 Jahren ans Herz gewachsen ist. Aber meine Mutter wird immer seltsamer, ich denke die Demenz beginnt.
Sie weigert sich hartnäckig das Becken mit Wasser voll zu machen. Die Schildi fällt den Steilhang runter und landet auf dem Rücken. Dann rufen die Nachbarn dauernd an, die das vom Balkon aus sehen. Sie läßßt das Tier auch nicht in ruhe. Wenn die Sonne scheint fischt sie sie mit dem Netz raus, weil sie meint, das Tier MUSS! sich sonnen!
Dann klagt sie wieder, dass sie überfordert ist.
Ich dreh bald durch!

Gruss Christine


----------



## Kolja (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zum Umbau*

Hallo Christine,

das tut mir leid mit deiner Mutter. Eine schwierige und sehr belastende Situation für dich. Naja, schwer in Worte zu fassen, aber ich wünsche Dir alles Gute. 

Kannst du die Schildkröte denn bei Freunden oder in der Nähe unterbringen?

Ich finde jetzt die Fotos von deinem Teich auf die Schnelle nicht wieder. Waren die in einem anderen Thema?

Lass es ruhig angehen


----------



## Moonlight (30. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Ein paar Fragen zum Umbau*

Hey Christine,

Respekt ... eine demenzkranke ältere Person zu pflegen und zu betreuen ist schon eine starke Belastung ... ich ziehe meinen imaginären Hut vor Dir !!!

Laß doch den Teich einfach wie er ist ... ich denke Du hast die nächste Zeit genügend andere Probleme, als Dir auch noch einen aufwändigen Teichbau aufzuhalsen.

Gebe die Schildkröte weg und und kümmere Dich um Deine Mama ... der Teich ist da nebensächlich ...

Ich wünsche Dir ganz viel Kraft ...

Mandy


----------

